# Mk4 4motion VR6 24v turbo



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey guys and girls, just thought I would post a few pics of my MKGolf 4X4 turbo, specs are as follows: 

2.8 VR6 24V 
Uprated 6 puk clutch 
6 off 360cc/min injectors 
O2M 6 speed 4 wheel drive transmission with Haldex 
ATW chargecooler 
Devils own water/meth injection 
T34 .63 AR Turbo 
Coilovers 
R32 cat back exhaust 
AEM piggy back ecu 
Megasquirt, microsquirt ecu controlling fuel only 

All built and tuned by myself over the past five months


----------



## tehlub (Apr 24, 2007)

I would love a 4wd turbo vr. That's awesome. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Don't take this as negative but: 

Why spend bucket loads of money on a ECU, and then buy small chinese turbo +small injectors +small exhaust?


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

Vr6TurboTech said:


> I would love a 4wd turbo vr. That's awesome. :beer::thumbup:


 Thanks


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

pimS said:


> Don't take this as negative but:
> 
> Why spend bucket loads of money on a ECU, and then buy small chinese turbo +small injectors +small exhaust?


 Who said I spent loads of money? What turbo and injectors would you suggest for the power I am running and the reason I have built this car?


----------



## CTdubbin7 (Apr 15, 2009)

chaffe said:


> Who said I spent loads of money? What turbo and injectors would you suggest for the power I am running and the reason I have built this car?


 I assume that all he means is,if you have the mechanical know how to get this far,why not put a larger turbo and injectors the first time around leaving you room to grow into it so to speak. I know I get used to the power level I have and then want more. But that bug might not have bitten you yet haha. Car is awesome :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

CTdubbin7 said:


> I assume that all he means is,if you have the mechanical know how to get this far,why not put a larger turbo and injectors the first time around leaving you room to grow into it so to speak. I know I get used to the power level I have and then want more. But that bug might not have bitten you yet haha. Car is awesome :thumbup: :beer:


 Cheers, It didnt come accross like that! The project was done on a budget and therefore I used second hand injectors etc etc, It is not the plan to run much more power than I have just now, mainly because It will cost a great deal more and would be a lot of work, I would need a better clutch, flywheel, fuel pump, ecu, pistons, rods before I even look at turbo's and injectors, that's just not economical for me. I went 2.8 24v to give me a head start in the first place, with a turbo I am happy enough on a std engine, with petrol at $11 a gallon (£1.50 a litre) here in the UK I think fuel economy has to play a small part!


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

I have the same car as a daily, and I have found out that there isnt any tuner I know of that sells turbo software for the coilpack 24V VR6. I know VF sold supercharger software. I would love to throw a nice turbo for low boost. Is your turbo happy with boost over 5000 rpm or do you feel some power loss?


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> I have the same car as a daily, and I have found out that there isnt any tuner I know of that sells turbo software for the coilpack 24V VR6. I know VF sold supercharger software. I would love to throw a nice turbo for low boost. Is your turbo happy with boost over 5000 rpm or do you feel some power loss?


 Hi, I am using AEM piggyback and a mega squirt ecu! This turbo doesn't make full boost until 4000, and pulls hardest 5500+, the rev limiter is the only thing that drops the power off


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> I have the same car as a daily, and I have found out that there isnt any tuner I know of that sells turbo software for the coilpack 24V VR6. I know VF sold supercharger software. I would love to throw a nice turbo for low boost. Is your turbo happy with boost over 5000 rpm or do you feel some power loss?


 hgp has sw for that one too


----------



## VR6-GT42RS (Jun 4, 2008)

chaffe: i have to ask...why are you running both megasquit and aem fic?


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

VR6-GT42RS said:


> chaffe: i have to ask...why are you running both megasquit and aem fic?


 LOL, a valid question my freind. Being a MK4 with ABS, traction control, drive by wire throttle etc I have to keep the OEM ecu plugged in and happy. I do all tuning myself and would not be happy paying someone to do it (there is no fun in that!) So AEM was the obvious choice to trick the lambda sensors on boost, trick the MAF voltage and retard timing, also AEM was used to control the injectors, this is where the problems started and I had a lot of bother fine tuning the AFR, it would stray all the time, the factory ECU would always try and correct no matter how I tuned the lambda voltages or injectors. 
The solution was to leave the AEM tricking the MAF, retarding timing on boost and emulating injectors as well as tricking the lambdas, and use megasquirt to soley control injectors, it works well, although quite complicated! And best of all i can tne it myself! the OEM knock sensing still works too :thumbup:


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

This should help me to run some more boost!: 
















Couldn't resist a little test!


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

was out tuning tonight, took a little pic:


----------



## kelesha (May 24, 2010)

Norwegian-VR6 said:


> I have the same car as a daily, and I have found out that there isnt any tuner I know of that sells turbo software for the coilpack 24V VR6. I know VF sold supercharger software. I would love to throw a nice turbo for low boost. Is your turbo happy with boost over 5000 rpm or do you feel some power loss?


So on your country you dont have tuners who can done custom ME7 tunes ??? Even on our small country Bulgaria there are two of them who can done that with great success.
Here are two of their projects, Madness Motorsport Audi TT 3.2 quattro and TST-Racing Golf 4 with hybrid 3.3(build from 2.8 AQP) 4motion. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEHFO7Pu1QE

TT is with ME7.1.1 ECU, Golf is with ME7.1 i.e same ECU like car on this topic, both cars are 100% street and run high 10sek with trap speeds over 215km/h, thats on normal 98 European fuel what we have on every gass station

And here is again Madness TT vs TST-Racing Golf 5 R32 Turbo (2008 year) with latest version ME7.1.1 CAN ECU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=IBvROD4bGjk


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

Bit of an update, dropping the compression, raising the boost, going for more power!
Other than that the car is running well, making my own short runner inlet and have also converted the car the cable VR6 throttle body. Will be making the car completly stand alone management too on the megasquirt. I have enough fuel for 420bhp, the clutch and turbo may not do that though! But I want to keep the car quite sensible still with a usable power.


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## viw28 (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice work on the flanges....did you make an Autcad or DXF drawing for that or are you selling any?


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

viw28 said:


> Nice work on the flanges....did you make an Autcad or DXF drawing for that or are you selling any?


Cheers, no autocad prog, I just wrote a program on the Cnc mill at work. Sorry none for sale! I barely have enough time to make my own!


----------



## viw28 (Oct 8, 2008)

Haha, know the feeling! Whereabouts in the UK are you?


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm up north mate, more pieces to the inlet manifold jigsaw:!


----------



## adriandealone (Sep 10, 2013)

Hello Chaffe, are you still doing a build on ur v6 4motion turbo?


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

adriandealone said:


> Hello Chaffe, are you still doing a build on ur v6 4motion turbo?


Engine has now been changed for a 2.0 16v abf


----------



## jaswan (Mar 24, 2008)

Sorry to be nosey, 

how come you have went for the 2.0 over the vr? 

where abouts up north are you? i live in hartlepool. 

Jason.


----------

